# Nokia 1100 y Pic 16f84



## lu5dhl

Hola:
Queria saber si alguien esta haciendo algo para interfacear un 1100 con un pic por fbus yo tengo desarrollado un codigo para control dtmf q pienso intercambiar o poner a disposicion de algun colega que piense igual.
La idea es combinar ambos sistemas (fbus(sms) y dtmf) en un mismo proyecto.
Saludos!!!!!!!!!!
Hernan


----------



## NUEVO2005

Hola, yo tambien estoy en ese mismo proyecto,seria muy interesante ,que puedas enviarme 
a mi correo ,el proyecto que hiciste con DMTF,¿lograste capturar o experimentar alguna trama que simule el KEYPRESS de alguna tecla del 1100.?


----------



## lu5dhl

Hola:
Lo que tengo desarrollado es la decodificacion de tonos DTMF provenientes del audio de algun canal mediante un 8870.
Saludos!!!


----------



## MAX110

hola a todos, les comento que yo logre una interface entre un ht 9170 y un nokia 1600 estaria bueno que todos subamos lo qu pudimos lograr y saquemos algo en limpio y asi compartirlo con la comunidad,saludos.pronto subo lo mio.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Deben subirlo al foro así todos los miembros tienen acceso a esa información y no andar mandando mails.


----------



## giskard333

Hola a todos,

Les dejo el video del nokia efectuando llamadas a pedido de un pic.

Todo fue implementado con el hardware que tenia a mano: una placa de desarrollo con el pic ya mencionado que cuenta con un LCD 2x16 segmentos, un el nokia 1100 al que no le funciona el timbre ni el vibrador, un 74LS04 que afortunadamente teniamos a mano (fue canibalizado de una antigua placa programadora de pic por rs-232, lo use para adaptar la tension del celu al pic), y 3 diodos 1n4148 (que use en reemplazo de un zener de 2.7V para adaptar la tension del pic al celu).

Y luego de algunas horas de pelearme con el FBUS...

YouTube - Nokia 1100 + PIC Llamada por FBUS

Espero que les haya gustado,

saludos,
Javier


----------



## soymoe

Hola soy nuevo en esto de los pic pero me interesaria saber como escribir caracteres en el lcd del nokia 1108 con el pic 16f84, sobre todo saber como se comunica con el pic, es serie? con que hago la rutina de escritura/lectura del lcd?


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola amigos yo logre hacer discar un pic con un 16f84a a 4 Mhz en unos días mas voy a estar subiendo a mi página el código fuento como asi tambien el circuito que utilicé para implementarlo tambien logre cortar la comunicación. saludos


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola gente ya subí a mi página el código fuente en asembler para llamar desde un pic 16F84A funciona ok y el archivo .hex por las dudas. La página es www.carlosvolt.com.ar en la sección proyectos. Saludos


----------



## ehkimosis

Hola carlosvolt pero el enlace no funciona


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola ehkimosis, volte a fijar porque acabo de probar y la página y el enlace anda bienprobá nuevemante y me comentas que pasó saludos


----------



## EINNER C

muy buen trabajo,,, excelente carlosvolt,,, yo por ahi tengo unas  librerias para comunicacion serial con el pic 16f84a, por si llegaras a  necesitar, me parece muy extenso enviar bit por bit, saludos...


----------



## carlosvolt

que bueno me interesan las rutinas si podes subilas aca asi la podemos bajar todos saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Hola alguien ha podido recibir mensajes de texto y procesarlos con el PIC16F84A y el NOKIA1100 ??


----------



## carlosvolt

Creo que no aparentemente el nokia 1100 no tiene esa capasidad con tramas fbus y no hay mucha infomación al respecto seria bueno tener un manual de fbus, y otra cosa si alguien tiene el nokia data suite que lo postee por favor no el nokia pc suite que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

y en una de esas las tramas están ..yo tengo un proyecto completo para recibir mensajes de texto y decodificarlos en ASM con un PIC16F877A pero no es lo mismo ya que el PIC decodifica solo tramas PDU.


----------



## carlosvolt

Si tenes las tramas por favor postealas seria genial y si tenes el archivo asm para el pic 16f877a tambien saludos!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

El proyecto en si no es mio pero funciona se los dejo en un adjunto.
Un saludo !


----------



## EINNER C

las rutinas q les habia dicho son las q estan en el libro  Microcontrolador pic 16f84 desarrollo de proyectos de Enrique Palacios, Fernando Ramiro, Lucas J. López, no se si haya algun problema en subirlas,....


----------



## ehkimosis

Hola Carlos Volt, no he podido acceder a tu página, aparece en blanco, podrías subir tu proyecto aqui al foro para que podamos verlo?

Gracias


----------



## carlosvolt

EINNER C  no creo que alla problemas mientras cites las fuentes.ehkimosis no se porque no te funciona la pagina igualmente subu los archivos este codigo permite llamar al primer numero de la memoria sim del telefono esta probado y funciona ok. aprobecho para comentar que unos dias estare subiendo a mi pagina otro proyecto con el motorola c261 para llamar y cortar y enviar mensajes de texto les recuerdo la pagina www.carlosvolt.com.ar

lo adjunto de vuelta porque no se adjunto


----------



## EINNER C

aqui les dejo los archivos, espero les sirva

Del libro "MICROCONTROLADOR PIC16F84. DESARROLLO DE PROYECTOS"
E. Palacios, F. Remiro y L. López.

saludos


----------



## melvingonzalex

Hola amigos, queria saber si algunos de ustedes a tenido algun problema con la comunicacion serial con el nokia 1100 o 1112. No me envian una respuesta luego de haber recibido el comando AT. Espero sus respuestas. Gracias


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola melvingonzalex te comento que el Nokia 1100 no soporta comandos AT, sólo tramas FBUS, saludos!!!


----------



## melvingonzalex

Muchas gracias Carlos, me puedes decir como puedo enviarle tramas FBUS ? ya con tu respuesta de que el nokia 1100 no soporta comandos AT, elimino ese problema que pense que tenia... Espero tu respuesta.. Gracias


----------



## carlosvolt

Fijate en mi página www.carlosvolt.com.ar en el area proyectos o directamante al siguiente enlace http://www.carlosvolt.com.ar/nokia1100y16f84a.htm ahi tengo una amplia explicación de como se ulizan las tramas fbus con la pc y con un pic el cual incluye el código fuente y cualcuier consulta me avisas y espero que te sirva saludos.


----------



## melvingonzalex

Muchas gracias por todo tu ayuda !!!! cualquier cosa te aviso...


----------



## carlosvolt

ok dale saludos


----------



## KanonOfGeminis

Funcionaria con un siemmess los mismos codigos que se estan empleando??? ya que estoy planteandome usarlo en el control de un equipos (en una estacion radial).


----------



## carlosvolt

hola KanonOfGeminis la verdad que nunca probe con un siemens seria bueno que pusieras el modelo del celular asi podemos ayudarte un poco mejor o alguno de los integraste del foro lo ha probado saludos.


----------



## hormiga

Hola a todos soy de Colombia y nuevo en este foro, mi necesidad es en el proyecto de enviar sms con un nokia 1100 utilizando pic 16f84a, quién tenga las tramas fbus para enviar sms en Colombia favor postearla,
Me he quiado con el proyecto De Carlos para el envío de tramas (Dockligth) y para espiar tramas free serial port monitor. Dejo un archivo mostrando la manera de enviar las tramas Fbus en el software Docklight, la 1era trama de solicitud se envía tres veces consecutivos para q el móvil te conteste por lo contrario no te va contestar, depues se envía la trama ACK para indicarle al móvil q tomaste la informacion emitida por el nokia y despues envias las tramas de llamar, vean archivo.

Finalmente necesito coloboración con las tramas de sms en colombia, y si alguien tiene un programa para llamar con DTMF le agradezco es para integrarlo. Chao espero q nos colaboremos

 Muchachos no me permitio adjuntar archivo ,como hago?

Exitos


----------



## carlosvolt

porque hormiga que error te dice ??? tiene que ir a avanzado y bucar gestionar archivos adjuntos y las extensiones de archivos válidas: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png rar txt zip otras te daran error asi que te recomiendo que las comprimas con el winzip saludos.


----------



## ehkimosis

Muchas gracias Carlos Volt, no pude entrar en el foro antes... Muchas Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## carlosvolt

De nada amigo!!!


----------



## ehkimosis

Todavía no pude entrar a tu web, parece que es un error de mi servidor, cual es el diagrama de conexión del PIC con el nokia 1100? 
Saludos.


----------



## carlosvolt

ahi te lo adjunto, en unos dias subo el pcb, saludos

ahora si saludos


----------



## hormiga

Carlosvolt la trama reset no resea mi celular nokia 1100 pero encontre está trama y reinicia el móvil , aquí la comparta para los interesados.

1E 00 0C 03 00 09 00 01 00 01 03 01 00 01 46 00 57 0A , para mi celular esta es la trama original para resetear el nokia 1100.

para finalizar te dejo un obseguio carlos volt , es una trama para copiar un saludo inicial enviala a tu movil y lo reinicias aparecera carlosvolt 

1E 00 0C 05 00 44 00 01 00 05 00 01 01 00 00 3C 04 20 00 2C 00 01 00 03 00 01 00 04 00 77 00 77 00 77 00 2E 00 63 00 61 00 72 00 6C 00 6F 00 73 00 76 00 6F 00 6C 00 74 00 2E 00 63 00 6F 00 6D 00 2E 00 61 00 72 00 00 01 47 16 1E 

Chao

Carlosvolt has trabajado com mensajes de texto donde podre encontrar las tramas fbus ayuda urgenteeeee, q tal carlos si nos animamos a diseñarlos con los demás interesados

BYE

carlosvolt has tranajado con mensaje de texto o por casualidad tienes las tramas fbus de sms , porq no nos animamos hacerlo con sms de texto, bye

chao

Carlos utilize las rutinas de EINNER C pero no me funciono tu lo probaste , q será...!
Gracias


----------



## ehkimosis

Gracias brother nuevamente por este buen aporte.


----------



## hormiga

de nada....! , en estos momentos trabajando con sms , tienens tramas sms fbus

la conexión Mbus sobra.... solo rx fbus y tx fbus


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola Hormiga muy buen aporte lo probaré, lamantablemente no he encontrado nada para mandar sms con el nokia 1100 ahora estoy trabajando con el motorola c261 y comandos AT con el cual he podido llamar cortar enviar y recibir sms con el pic 16f84 ya he subido parte del trabajo en mi página se las recuerdo www.carlosvolt.com.ar o directamante http://www.carlosvolt.com.ar/c261ycomandosat.htm saludos amigos


----------



## hormiga

excelente con comandos at, pero la verdad necesito hacer un control de temperatura y en donde mi pic cree el sms.

finalmente He trabajado con las instrucciones archivada por EINNER para comunicacion serial y no me trabaja el pic, chao


----------



## carlosvolt

horniga mira con el c261 he conseguido enviar sms, yo creo que adaptantando un poco el programa que he hecho en mi pgaina para el envio de sms podrias hacerlo te recomiendo que uses el pic16f877 que tiene entradas analógicas/digitales y el sensor de temperatura lm35, el siguiente codigo que te adjunto envía los caracteres "ccc", esto se podiria reemplazar por un valor número por ejemplo la temperatura  saludos.

les adjunto el archivo


----------



## hormiga

Gracias , está interesante pero la meta es realizarlo con tramas fbus, Carlos enviaste las tramas para que aparezca tu nombre inicial al encender el móvil 1100,

Nota: le dedicaré unos días mas a las fbus y si no aborto y lo hago con comandos At
nos vemos gracias

oye es el mismo programa que está publicado en tu página con el c261 bye


----------



## carlosvolt

no he podido probarlo ya que le preste a un amigo el telefono ya que su celular "chino" con wifi tv radio etc etc no puede llamar ja ja (no se compren telfonos chinos). Nunca pude enviar un sms con tramas fbus lamentablemente con el nokia 1100 y es muy poca la infomacion que existe al respectoy queria comentarles que si alguien tiene el "nokia data suite" que noes lo mismo que el "nokia pc suite" que lo pase por favor si es posible la version 2.0 o 3.0 saludos


----------



## hormiga

Para que el nokia data suite?, para enviar sms....!, tengo un nokia 6070 y consegui un cable dku 50 pero cuando lo instalo a la pc me sale instale usb-uart controller y quedo barado,.

has probado con estas tramas sms
1E 00 0C 02 00 
31 //longitud de la trama
00 01 00 01 02 00 
07 
91 //codigo Inter. Para nacional 0xA1
15 91 97 09 00 F0 //numero centro de mensaje Perú-claro 51197990000
00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 
05 //longitud del mensaje –hello- 5 bytes
0B //longitud del numero destino
91 // codigo inter
15 91 51 14 98 F8 //numero destino 51191541798
00 00 00 00 00 A7 00 00 00 00 00 
E8 32 9B FD 06 //hello en formato 7 bits char
01 60 
00 // completar si la trama es impar
DF // cheksum impar función XOR entre las tramas impar
D3// cheksum par función XOR entre las tramas par

Gracias

las copia un forista de Peru... no se si te sirva para algo

bye


----------



## guss2186

hola sera que me pueden pasar las tramas para envio de sms del 1100 necesito urgente para un trabajo de la universidad...gracias..este es mi correo guss2186@hotmail.com (es de caracter urgente por fa)


----------



## Scooter

Mejor pon el email del profesor y así le enviamos el trabajo terminado directamente.


----------



## guss2186

solo necesito la trama de envio de sms y el resto lo hago yo porque las tramas de llamadas ya prob y me funcionan de lujo...pero si vos no queres ayudar nose para que estas en el foro

scooter parec que te equivocast de foro se supone que estamos para ayudarnos....


----------



## carlosvolt

muchachos no desvirtuemos el foro por favor la idea es la ayuda mutua y compoartir conocimientos como amigos.guss2186 en respuesta a tu pregunta, lamentablemente no he encontrado ninguna trama que envie sms con el nokia 1100, si te sirve con el motorola c261 si he podido. 
aprovecho para comentarles que subi a mi página un controlador de motor paso con el pic 16f84a,incluyo en la misma el codigo fuente para todo el que le interece saludos!!!


----------



## guss2186

esa es la idea porque la cuestion es ayudarnos yo podria hacer por comandos AT pero como esta serie no soporta estoy con el tema del fbus...aora voy a trabajar con el 3390....gracias por la info


----------



## AERO1987

Hola Carlos....que buena esta tu pagina me parece bien que hayan personas que quieran compartir conocimientos y no como otros....qisiera saber si el proyecto que tenej en tu pagina el que hace llamadas a nokia 1100 con pic 16f84a te ha funcionando correctamente......y tambien saber porque decij que no se puede enviar sms con el nokia por el fbus si en tu pagina tenej imagenes adjuntas en el que mostras los pines fbus Tx, fbus Rx y  mbus...saludos cordiales un gusto haber participado en este foro.....


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola si anda muy bien para llamar te lo garantiza ya hay muchas que me la han confirmado siguiendo los paso de la misma, yo lo he probado y funciona muy. Lamentablemente no conozco nadie que alla podido enviar sms con el nokia 1100. saludos


----------



## AERO1987

gracias estimado carlos por tu respuesta.....una pregunta mas, en el assembler que tenej sobre el envío de sms desde un celular motorola, voj envías el mensaje:ccc, quisiera saber si se pudiera cambiar el tipo de mensaje, osea enviar una palabra o una frase completa.......sin otro motivo en particular,gracias por tu pronta respuesta que tuve de tu parte........


----------



## carlosvolt

Si desde luego que si solemnte deberías modificar un poco el código segun la palabra que quieras enviar, saludos


----------



## AERO1987

Gracias estimado por tu pronta respuesta.....en uno de estos dias voy a armar el circuito que ponej en tu pagina, deseame exitos....cualquier duda te escribo nuevamente ok.....saludos,


----------



## carlosvolt

ok espero que te valla bien me avisas saludos


----------



## AERO1987

Estimados todos necesito ayuda....arme el circuito que esta en la pagina de carlos volt (www.carlosvolt.com.ar), el que es para hacer una llamada  a un celular con el nokia 1100, compile todo el archivo a HEX nuevamente, lo grabe en PIC 16f84a con el icprog y después de conectar todo lo necesario no llego a suceder nada. No se que puede haber pasado porque hice todo como se explica en la pagina, necesito ayuda del foro....alguien que haya tenido experiencia con esto favor responder....estiamdo carlos espero tu ayuda valiosa...........


----------



## hormiga

Aero 1987, en q ha fallado tu conexiòn el programa funciona correctamente, que cristal està utilizando y lo otro mira la conexiòn f-bus de tu Mòvil.

Avisame y estarè pendiente en ayudarte

Chao

Carlosvolt porfavor enviame el archivo del libro:
 "MICROCONTROLADOR PIC16F84. DESARROLLO DE PROYECTOS"
E. Palacios, F. Remiro y L. López.

La verdad mi pc se daño y perdi toda informaciòn seria tan amable enviarlo a mi correo: ingmavc@hotmail.com

Grcias

Hormiga


----------



## electrodin

> 2.3Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a   otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su   buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que   tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto   de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión.   Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no   solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros   usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.



mmm... creo que las direcciones de correo no se permiten


----------



## hormiga

Hola electrodin, solamente trato de buscarle solucciòn a los forista y/o colaborarles....!

Bye


----------



## maufumarolo

hola a todos estoy haciendo ese proyecto con celular nokia 1100 y PIC 16f877A como lo configuro para que tenga comunicacion  de pic a celular me dijeron q con comandos AT pero ni idea soy nuevo gracias!


----------



## carlosvolt

Te recomiendo que entres a la página www.carlosvolt.com.ar. Ahí está el proyecto completa para llamar y cortar con tramas fbus saludos.


----------



## cal

carlosvolt dijo:


> Fijate en mi página www.carlosvolt.com.ar en el area proyectos o directamante al siguiente enlace http://www.carlosvolt.com.ar/nokia1100y16f84a.htm ahi tengo una amplia explicación de como se ulizan las tramas fbus con la pc y con un pic el cual incluye el código fuente y cualcuier consulta me avisas y espero que te sirva saludos.




buen trabajo carlos , descargue los programas y hoy mismo practicare 
aunque asm no domino pero c si y no se como introducir ese programa al mio de un alñarma te mando  mis avances. el archivo se llava alarma+tramas+celu perdon por no ponertelo aqui pero no me dejan por averlo puesto en otra parte.


----------

